# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Goor)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum de Oliphant, Huisartsenpraktijk Willems en Dijkman, Goor

Adres: Irisstraat 2-13, Goor

Website: www.oliphant.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

